# Hello cat lovers!!



## SamSham (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi everyone! I am a female from California, and the new owner of a sweet 10 week old kitten named Sam. I adopted him through an animal charity organization. He is mostly grey, with a white chest and white toes. Pictures coming soon!! He is my second cat, my 14 year old baby died last year of diabetes.  I have browsed these forums a few times and you all seem so knowledgable and kind. I look forward to cat-talking with you all!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello, and welcome to the forum .


----------



## Lissan (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi!..I'm new too...this seems to bee a very nice place!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

That it is. Great feel to it. Nice community.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! Little Sam sounds adorable.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

White chest and toes sounds so cute! Welcome :!:


----------



## SamSham (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone, you guys are awesome


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

Welcome, stop in the lounge sometime.


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

Hello!


----------

